# Recall on Stainless Steel Dog Bowls



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm reposting this from another site because I couldn't believe it. Petco is recalling stainless steel dog bowls because a foreign manufacturer (they don't say what country) 'mistakenly' made them with stainless steel contaminated with cobalt-60 and the bowls were emitting radiation. It was only caught because one of the cargo containers was picked up at customs. The other one made it through to stores and the bowls were sold. They say the amount of radiation isn't that bad and not a big health risk to people. What about the dogs that are eating out of these bowls every day? How can you mistakenly used cobalt-60? Oops.... forgot to take out the nuclear material before manufacturing?



Health Products For People & Pets: Petco Issues Warning On Stainless Steel Pet Food Bowls


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I find this interesting because I just saw a commercial about how some steel for US tanks are sourced from China. Who's saying they can't do the same thing? But either way thank you for posting!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

First you have to worry about the dog food you put in the bowl, now you have to worry about the bowl itself?! Boy am I glad I feed a species appropriate raw food diet and my dogs eat on the floor! This world is screwed.. I think this is a little less of an "oopsie" and a little more of a "derp" moment.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

i actually want to go get some of those... i could get Tobi to glow in the dark, that way i can keep track of where he's at in the yard in the middle of the night! :lol:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I got ours at Walmart. I wonder if they are included.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ugh. I hate Petco. First they source cheap crap...then they charge a fortune for it. THEN they recall it like they are some hero.....


BOYCOTT PETCO...



Of course, it could be because I am a disgruntled ex employee???


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

WHAT?! The last 7 cup bowl is what I've been using for my dog's water the past several months. I am really upset by this, they can't even make a safe stainless steel bowl?!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I have some original SS bowls that are about 30 years old, but I replaced them with the high rise ones about a year ago. They are probably made in china but I have no idea since the stickers are long gone. One set was purchased at Petsmart and one at BJ's. So far I have not seen them glowing in the dark. Theoretically there was only the one container that was at Petco that was involved.

I tried only buying stuff made in USA for awhile and it was literally impossible. I'm not sure you can even find a SS dog bowl made in the US but even if you can't, you should at least be able to find a non-radioactive one!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

chowder said:


> I have some original SS bowls that are about 30 years old, but I replaced them with the high rise ones about a year ago. They are probably made in china but I have no idea since the stickers are long gone. One set was purchased at Petsmart and one at BJ's. So far I have not seen them glowing in the dark. Theoretically there was only the one container that was at Petco that was involved.
> 
> I tried only buying stuff made in USA for awhile and it was literally impossible. I'm not sure you can even find a SS dog bowl made in the US but even if you can't, you should at least be able to find a non-radioactive one!


I have a pair of nice deep bowls made in the USA. You may not find SS but you can easily find something. Local potters will have some nice clay stuff so you don't have to worry about what chinese factories are and are not putting into stuff your dog eats/drinks out of.


----------



## Basispet (Mar 17, 2013)

This thread is a bit old, but just FYI, we recently started a line of Made in USA Stainless Steel dog bowls. The steel comes from the US as well!


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

I will NEVER use anything else but these! Leerburg | Stainless Steel Dog Bowls


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

where's the stainless steel sourced?



RawPitbulls said:


> I will NEVER use anything else but these! Leerburg | Stainless Steel Dog Bowls


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> where's the stainless steel sourced?


It's nice and heavy SS from India. I've bought other SS bowls from China from cheaper, but they simply don't match the quality... and they dont last. These bowls from Leerburg are twice as heavy and thick, and have been great!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

the stainless bowls mentioned were sourced in China. there was some kind of radiation contamination. the
recall happened in August 2012.



doggiedad said:


> where's the stainless steel sourced?





RawPitbulls said:


> It's nice and heavy SS from India. I've bought other SS bowls from China from cheaper, but they simply don't match the quality... and they dont last. These bowls from Leerburg are twice as heavy and thick, and have been great!


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

I saw some nice metal bowls at walmart didn't get them thou


----------

